# Internetverbindung bricht nach circa 1 bis 2 Stunden zusammen



## general_failure (16. September 2010)

Moin,
folgendes Problem: Seit mein Pc aus der Reparatur gekommen ist (alte Festplatte 250GB war defekt, neue Festplatte mit 500GB Speicher eingebaut, Betriebssystem WinXP neu installiert + notwendige Hardwaretreiber), tritt folgender Fehler regelmäßig auf:
Nach etwa 60 Minuten Laufzeit bricht die Verbindung zum Internet zusammen. Der Zusammenbruch äußert sich insofern,  dass die verwendete Chatsoftware (ICQ, Skype) ihre Verbindung verliert und Webseiten im Browser nichtmehr aufrufbar sind. Dazu kommt ein gelegentliches Stocken des Computers (zeigt sich bei Mausbewegung).
Ich benutze einen Fritz!Wlan-Stick, der über eine Etage mit dem Router kommuniziert. Wenn der Zusammenbruch eintritt, kann die Verbindung von mir durch Abziehen des Sticks und Neuverbinden mit dem PC wiederhergestellt werden. Allerdings tritt der Fehler dann nach 1-2 Stunden erneut auf.
Jemand eine Idee, womit das zusammenhängen kann?
Übrigens scheint es, als ob der Stick immer ziemlich heiß wäre. OB das jedoch nicht immer der Fall ist kann ich nicht einschätzen da ich ihn ja sonst nie während der Benutzung in der Hand habe.
Hilfe wäre super, zumal der PC unter gleichen Nutzungsbedingungen vor der Reparatur diese Fehler nicht hatte.
mfg
GF

Edit: Möglicherweise hängt der Fehler mit der fehlenden Installation der Windows-Servicepacks und dem damit fehlenden USB 2.0 zusammen. Werde ich erstmal ausprobieren. Falls euch etwas anderes einfällt, wäre Hilfe trotzdem nett


----------



## Dr Dau (16. September 2010)

Hallo!



general_failure hat gesagt.:


> Edit: Möglicherweise hängt der Fehler mit der fehlenden Installation der Windows-Servicepacks und dem damit fehlenden USB 2.0 zusammen.


Durchaus denkbar dass Dein W-LAN Stick da aussteigt.
Je nachdem welchen genau Du hast, macht er ja 54 bzw. 600 Mbit/s.
USB 1.x hingegen macht nur 1,5 bzw. 12 Mbit/s.
Da kann es schonmal "etwas" eng werden. 

Ansonsten beim nächsten Mal einfach mal einen Ping-Pong-Ball zum Router und ggf. zu Google (IP: 74.125.77.104) werfen und sehen ob was zurück kommt. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## general_failure (17. September 2010)

Hm sonderbar. Jetz dachte ich, nach Installation von Service Pack 3 wäre der Fehler behoben. Den ganzen Tag hatte ich heute keine Probleme. Aber vor ein paar Minuten ist der Fehler (vor allem das Stocken und Probleme beim Aufruf von Seiten) erneut aufgetreten - wieder im Zusammenhang mit hoher Beanspruchung der Internetleitung (simultan WinXp-Update + Login von 2 Emailkonten, 2-3 Seitenaufrufe und 2 Chatsoftwares). Derartige Beanspruchung war bisher aber eigentlich nie ein Problem...


----------

